# new northern ireland meet



## BillyT

is there anyone interested in a meet at charlies garage if so when is the best date for one
i was thinking maybe first week of march


----------



## John G

I think that is ok for me!


----------



## Ronnie

Just to remember the Megs meet will also be in march as well but possibly the last week. no point having too many in one month


----------



## PJS

Count me in, as usual.


----------



## LJB

I would be interested to, wheres the garage?

Liam


----------



## BillyT

LJB said:


> I would be interested to, wheres the garage?
> 
> Liam


parkgate garages parkgate ave belfast liam


----------



## John G

Just another point of interest there is a huge car show in Larne, (all types of cars will be there) on 29th March. There is a show and shine competition etc. I am going to this and know alot of the evo lads are going to it aswell, maybe we could meet up there for a change of scenery.


----------



## GaryF1

I live about 15mins from Larne town, I think i'll take a run down to that!


----------



## NornIron

Count me in Billy :thumb:


----------



## Curtiz

Ill be there


----------



## NornIron

Curtiz said:


> Ill be there


That Fezza would look great with a couple of layers of Orange Crush :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BillyT

Curtiz said:


> Ill be there


ah hi curtiz long time no see m8:lol::lol:


----------



## Curtiz

Whats this NornIron, she looks great already ! lol

Billy, hopefully get chatting to you, havent seen you for ages. Ill also try and get Paul and Kaner over if I can :lol:


----------



## Ralli///mart

cheers for the link John g.

I can come to the next meet as well


----------



## Kaner.eB

if there's cream buns there ill be there !   

oi curtiz has already stuck my name down :spam::spam::spam::spam:

orange crush would look good on the fiesta !!!!!
get it bought curtiz


----------



## hhh1234

Alright folks im new to the detailing world, and im just wondering what happens at these meets just turn up and chat....


Jonny


----------



## John G

hhh1234 said:


> Alright folks im new to the detailing world, and im just wondering what happens at these meets just turn up and chat....
> 
> Jonny


Just come along and find out!

The meet I was at had discussions about products (experiences, preferances to certain products for certain colours and combinations used), demonstrations of techniques and products.

General chit chat, making friends and having a laugh.

As I said though you should show up, I went and really enjoyed it, found I learned more about detailing in the few hours I was there than the last few months. Well worth going along and they are a nice bunch of lads too!


----------



## hhh1234

thanks jonh ill try and make it the the meet


----------



## John G

hhh1234 said:


> thanks jonh ill try and make it the the meet


Nice one, see you there!


----------



## Des

Looking forward to this!!!:thumb:


----------



## BillyT

i with be giving away some free valetpro samples of ph neutral,orange pre wash and bilberry to the first 20 people and was thinking the 7th of march also hope to have refreshments


----------



## CADDY.D

I bet the first twenty people there will be from Ballymena:lol:


----------



## NornIron

BillyT said:


> i with be giving away some free valetpro samples of ph neutral,orange pre wash and bilberry to the first 20 people and was thinking the 7th of march also hope to have refreshments


7th March is good for me :wave:

Tried the Orange Pre Wash today, cut 10:1... excellent stuff :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## LJB

Sounds good what time does these meets normally kick off at

Liam


----------



## buck-egit

count me in .......:thumb:

is it in the same place as last time Billy


----------



## hhh1234

ohhh i works sats, what times


----------



## Curtiz

hhh1234, probably from about 10am to around 4pm i think mate


----------



## LJB

Will there be any rotary demos at this meet?


----------



## hhh1234

il not able to attend this folks im afraid. have a gd one


----------



## linty264

Havent been on here in months lol, I'll see you guys at the larne show. Ive the car in with the RMS stand.


----------



## Ralli///mart

Still Ok to head down for this meet :thumb:


----------



## BillyT

Ralli///mart said:


> Still Ok to head down for this meet :thumb:


yes its still on so for


----------



## kkh120

So that's 7th March at Cams?


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN

i,d like to meet some of you fella,s if that alrite , 
i,ll try an make my way up ,


----------



## PJS

The more the merrier DH


----------



## John G

DUBLIN HITMAN said:


> i,d like to meet some of you fella,s if that alrite ,
> i,ll try an make my way up ,


I'll be heading up from Dublin too if you want to meet up for a convoy (there may be a few of us) or I'll do my own one man convoy!! haha


----------



## buck-egit

wont make it billy have to work ... where down 2 men at work with breaks to bones ... whats the chances lol


----------



## BillyT

buck-egit said:


> wont make it billy have to work ... where down 2 men at work with breaks to bones ... whats the chances lol


sorry to hear that darren hope you can make the next one


----------



## BillyT

ok stick your name down if your coming next saturday

1billyt


----------



## PJS

1) BillyT
2) PJS


----------



## Curtiz

1) BillyT
2) PJS
3) Curtiz
4) Kaner.eB (hopefully)


----------



## NornIron

1) BillyT
2) PJS
3) Curtiz
4) Kaner.eB (hopefully)
5) NornIron


----------



## John G

1) BillyT
2) PJS
3) Curtiz
4) Kaner.eB (hopefully)
5) NornIron
6) John G
7) Ralli///mart (as far as I know)

I'll get in touch with Jones the Boost, Evo Des and a few others that should be attending that have not got their name posted yet.


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN

add me dude. what time you hittin the m1 @john G..
i could meet you at the topaz garage near blake,s cross just off the m1..


----------



## John G

1) BillyT
2) PJS
3) Curtiz
4) Kaner.eB (hopefully)
5) NornIron
6) John G
7) Ralli///mart (as far as I know)
8) Dublin hitman



DUBLIN HITMAN said:


> add me dude. what time you hittin the m1 @john G..
> i could meet you at the topaz garage near blake,s cross just off the m1..


Added!

Also I got in touch with Des he doesn't think he can make it, but says there's meant to be some subaru lads going.

What time suits you Dublinhitman?


----------



## LJB

1) BillyT
2) PJS
3) Curtiz
4) Kaner.eB (hopefully)
5) NornIron
6) John G
7) Ralli///mart (as far as I know)
8) Dublin hitman
9) LJB (hopefully)


Any one provide me with directions from carryduff?

Thanks Liam


----------



## PJS

Head towards Forestside (Sainsbury's) down the Saintfield Rd, turn right on to the dual carriageway.
Turn left at the lights where the road drops down into a hollow - think it's the 1st set after those at Forestside where BK/Sainsbury's petrol is.
Down the Cregagh Rd to the roundabout, and head off right, past the BP petrol station (Ladas Dr), then straight on at the next (small) roundabout, and through the lights.
Follow road round, which brings you out beside the Hollywood Rd police station, turn left, then 2nd right after the zebra crossing you've just gone through.
Follow road round and left in behind the car showroom near the end of the road - Morgans/TVRs.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...=54.600772,-5.88644&spn=0.00982,0.022831&z=16


----------



## Ralli///mart

1) BillyT
2) PJS
3) Curtiz
4) Kaner.eB (hopefully)
5) NornIron
6) John G
7) Ralli///mart 
8) Dublin hitman
9) LJB (hopefully)


I can confrirm that John G. Same place to meet - Sprucefield? :thumb:


----------



## John G

Ralli///mart said:


> I can confrirm that John G. Same place to meet - Sprucefield? :thumb:


Yep, I'll meet you in McDs in Sprucey (cos I still don't know the way)!


----------



## BillyT

if theres anyone interested in samples please bring some bottles to put them in
i checked the cost of bottles and it was a small fortune:doublesho


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN

ok billy i,ve just bought 5 gallon drum from lidl 
i,ll bring that and a big nozzle lol


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN

looking foward to the drive i,ll be comin from portlaoise and i,ll be fooked lol


----------



## BillyT

DUBLIN HITMAN said:


> ok billy i,ve just bought 5 gallon drum from lidl
> i,ll bring that and a big nozzle lol


bring it if you want m8 but 200ml wont even wet the sides:lol::lol:


----------



## BillyT

i will also have a new wax that is in devolopment from a company and it looks like it could be great stuff


----------



## John G

BillyT said:


> i will also have a new wax that is in devolopment from a company and it looks like it could be great stuff


Sounds interesting!!!

Will there be some products for sale there again?


----------



## BillyT

John G said:


> Sounds interesting!!!
> 
> Will there be some products for sale there again?


yes m8 only valetpro stuff


----------



## John G

BillyT said:


> yes m8 only valetpro stuff


Good call!


----------



## wstrain87

Would love to go, but unfortunately I work Saturdays. Hoping to go to the Meguiars one though, so cant really take too many days off.


----------



## BillyT

doors will be open at 10.30 am on saturday and we will be finished when charlie wants to


----------



## Ralli///mart

Looking forward to this now billyt.
Should I snow foam before I leave home
Or when I get there???

Now where did I put those bottles.
Haha.


----------



## Jones the boost

Count me in :buffer:

1) BillyT
2) PJS
3) Curtiz
4) Kaner.eB (hopefully)
5) NornIron
6) John G 
7) Ralli///mart 
8) Dublin hitman
9) LJB (hopefully
10) Jones the boost - yee Ha!!!

p.s Also heard there's a few scooby boys turning up, good bunch of chaps too :thumb:


----------



## Curtiz

Yea all being well maybe 4/5 Scooby boys from Scooby Ireland


----------



## BillyT

Curtiz said:


> Yea all being well maybe 4/5 Scooby boys from Scooby Ireland


curtiz do you know how to get there m8 :lol:


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN

i went up with a fooked phone couldnt get john G on the my mobile for directions .
ended up in holywood driving around like a donkey for an hour an half .
parked in holywood rfc for 40 minutes . trying to gey my phone to work ,
then went in to a wi fi place , didn't accept euro ... @ this stage it was nearly 5pm ..

from portlaoise to holywood and back 100 euro for juice and 20 euro on food and smoke,s ,..
i,ll plan better the next time 
..mite be cheaper to get a taxi the next time ,,
well pee'd off .. 
anyway hope it was a good day ..
sorry i fooked up fella,s ...


----------



## BillyT

it wasnt as good a day as could have been the weather killed it a bit and most people just seemed to want to stand and chat


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN

BillyT said:


> it wasnt as good a day as could have been the weather killed it a bit and most people just seemed to want to stand and chat


what normally happens at these meets then ??


----------



## BillyT

snow foam,claying,polishing,and trying and talking about products


----------



## DUBLIN HITMAN

how come nothing happened m8 , .
just the weather put eveyone moody ??

on my way back to dublin 'i stoped in newry for macdonalds , ater that i was just sitting in the car and filthy shoppin trolly blew into the front bumber . big scrape not impressed


----------



## Curtiz

Was a bit late with the camera and missed the Subaru's unfortunatly  Sorry


----------



## LJB

Sorry couldnt make it guys something came up last minute, well peeved off couldnt make it, hopefully next time.

Evos look ace 

Liam


----------



## Jones the boost

Class pics Curtiz, under the weather conditions thats a well dnoe to you sir :thumb:

We'll get a sunshine meet at somepoint Im sure and by heck there'll be some great pics taken Ill guarantee you...our Marty (Yllw Evo 8) produces spectacular prints on our MLR meets - the best is yet to come!!!

For all you budding cleanliness freaks, the next 'show' shall be on the 29th March up at Larne....

See this thread on the MLR, there are also many other cubs attending also, Scooby Ireland, RMS etc, etc so if you want your on anyones stand you better get busy as time is running out.

http://www.lancerregister.com/showthread.php?t=242197


----------



## Curtiz

Ill be heading over to the Larne meet with Kaner (hopefully he gets his Peugeot back this week!)

Just had to say a big thanks to you Jones!! the way you went up the street had everyone talking lol, absolutly unreal, cheers . That is some machine you have there, the engines a work of art


----------



## Kaner.eB

x2 Mr Jones did exit with style lol very smart looking evo , something to be proud of for sure , hopefully i shall see you at larne , hope to have the pug back resprayed by then ! 

weather was poor again ! more planing needed i think before the next meet


----------



## John G

I had a great day (aside from the blasted traffic on the way up ...*only a 2 hour* delay due to road markings). A special thank you to Jones and Marty that waited up for me and to Marty for feeding me after such a long journey.

Great to meet so many people. Shame about the weather though, but these things can't be helped I guess. It was said that maybe next time we should have a set plan .... nearly an agenda type thing laid out for specific demonstrations such as wet sanding etc. That sounds like a good idea. Maybe if each person could try to contribute something different, for example surely somebody has wanted to get a better shine on their wheels and somebody else has a good technique could show how it's done (cleaning, polishing, dressing etc), likewise at the first meet that I attended there were people who had never clay barred before and did not see the point were given the oppertunity to give it a go. Much like how Billy did the snowfoam demos etc.


----------



## wstrain87

John G said:


> It was said that maybe next time we should have a set plan .... nearly an agenda type thing laid out for specific demonstrations such as wet sanding etc. That sounds like a good idea. Maybe if each person could try to contribute something different, for example surely somebody has wanted to get a better shine on their wheels and somebody else has a good technique could show how it's done (cleaning, polishing, dressing etc), likewise at the first meet that I attended there were people who had never clay barred before and did not see the point were given the oppertunity to give it a go. Much like how Billy did the snowfoam demos etc.


I think that seems like a great idea.


----------



## John G

wstrain87 said:


> I think that seems like a great idea.


I can't take credit for that. Phil said it to me that himself and Billy were discussing specific layout of things to be done on the day.


----------



## Ralli///mart

*Fab pics Curtiz*

Had a very good afternoon again lads. Sorry we got there a little late
for reasons beyond Johnny gs control:driver:

Hopefully some sunshine for the next one and some actual detailing.

Some great pic Curtiz. Heres a sample of the type of work Mr Jones mentions that I enjoy producing. Hope you dont mind this time Curtiz. I will have my own camera next time and the pics where very good.

Marty :thumb:


----------



## PJS

Nice one Marty - you've a bit of a hidden talent there.
Maybe if we can get a Macbook Pro to the next meet, you can do a stint on photography and image manipulation.... :lol:

Now that Johnny knows how to use a clay bar - I can leave him to it, and you can show me how to get the most out of PS4 and/or Aperture 2, while Jonesy shoots flames out of Johnny's Evo V with the anti-lag switched on.


----------



## John G

Ralli///mart said:


> Had a very good afternoon again lads. Sorry we got there a little late
> for reasons beyond Johnny gs control:driver:
> 
> Hopefully some sunshine for the next one and some actual detailing.
> 
> Some great pic Curtiz. Heres a sample of the type of work Mr Jones mentions that I enjoy producing. Hope you dont mind this time Curtiz. I will have my own camera next time and the pics where very good.
> 
> Marty :thumb:


Great stuff as always Marty! (Keeping with tradition you should add in a few seagulls):lol:



PJS said:


> Nice one Marty - you've a bit of a hidden talent there.
> Maybe if we can get a Macbook Pro to the next meet, you can do a stint on photography and image manipulation.... :lol:
> 
> Now that Johnny knows how to use a clay bar - I can leave him to it, and you can show me how to get the most out of PS4 and/or Aperture 2, while Jonesy shoots flames out of Johnny's Evo V with the anti-lag switched on.


We never got to take the photos of my car at Bishopscourt on antilag, but there have been photoshopped versions ...again thanks to Marty.

Should we put up a list of things that we feel we are good at in terms of detailing and maybe people could pick from the list of what they would like to see. I'll start I guess.

Johnny G 
- eating (obviously)
- cleaning engine bays (especially manky ones)
- cleaning exhausts (especially uncleanable ones):detailer:

That kind of thing!


----------



## PJS

John G said:


> Should we put up a list of things that we feel we are good at in terms of detailing and maybe people could pick from the list of what they would like to see. I'll start I guess.
> 
> Johnny G
> - eating (obviously)
> - cleaning engine bays (especially manky ones)
> - cleaning exhausts (especially uncleanable ones)


Think Marty and I have you licked on the first one!
But you're welcome to the other two unquestionably.


----------



## Ralli///mart

PJS said:


> Nice one Marty - you've a bit of a hidden talent there.
> Maybe if we can get a Macbook Pro to the next meet, you can do a stint on photography and image manipulation.... :lol:
> 
> Now that Johnny knows how to use a clay bar - I can leave him to it, and you can show me how to get the most out of PS4 and/or Aperture 2, while Jonesy shoots flames out of Johnny's Evo V with the anti-lag switched on.


I know a few tricks PJS in Photoshop. I assume you mean 
Photoshop CS4 just to clarify what version you have. Im lucky enough to get paid to practice all day on PS CS4 in the course of my work so I can come home and render pics of evos and the likes.

Heres Johnny - to use a line from the film.
This is a combination of three pics sky obviously John g's car 
and the lights pasted in from a close up pic i took of the lights.
oh and the flames from the Eastcoast Customs subaru. :doublesho
hahaha. your secrets out John G...


----------



## Jones the boost

Still very much an awesome picture Marty, its a bloody credit to you!!

When we get a chance I wouldn't mind something like that for my own keeps sake...will discuss when over yours next.

(Oh by the way I now have Evoscan - whoop whoop!!!!!!!!)


----------



## Curtiz

Not at all Marty, great job you done on it!


----------



## Ralli///mart

Jones the boost said:


> Still very much an awesome picture Marty, its a bloody credit to you!!
> 
> When we get a chance I wouldn't mind something like that for my own keeps sake...will discuss when over yours next.
> 
> (Oh by the way I now have Evoscan - whoop whoop!!!!!!!!)


No probs Jones. We will get a cracking pic sometime soon and give it the treatment. Let me know what you are thinking.

No stoping you mr jones on reading the minds of evos. Evoscan is excellent
only seen it briefly but an awsome piece of software.


----------



## Jones the boost

Ralli///mart said:


> No probs Jones. We will get a cracking pic sometime soon and give it the treatment. Let me know what you are thinking


Give the guys a treat and post up that amazing new car care formula spray that only only Johnny G uses - lol


----------



## Ralli///mart

*Megs special formula*

Specially formulated for Mr John G :detailer:










Available from all Megs stores - by the seaside that is. :lol:


----------



## Jones the boost

That still just cracks me up :lol:


----------



## Ralli///mart

It's one of those products 
they really should make.


----------



## PJS

:lol:
Excellent Marty - I think you need you own thread in Photography now.


----------



## John G

PJS said:


> Think Marty and I have you licked on the first one!
> But you're welcome to the other two unquestionably.


Many have said that and failed...when it comes to eating I excel! I'm good at sod all else to be honest though! haha



Ralli///mart said:


>


Thanks Marty ...and that photo was very true to life... the lights went green and I hadn't moved....doh attention span of a drunken goldfish! Next time I will have the anti-lag running in full effect and intend to do some serious launches....


Jones the boost said:


> Give the guys a treat and post up that amazing new car care formula spray that only only Johnny G uses - lol





Ralli///mart said:


> Specially formulated for Mr John G :detailer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Available from all Megs stores - by the seaside that is. :lol:


Very funny lads, I hadn't seen that before actually, when did you make that one up? All joking aside ... I contacted Megs to order a box and they have never heard of it!!!:tumbleweed:


----------

